# Bells and Whistles!



## Jrodarod (Dec 29, 2017)

I saw this bike on CL today. What will it cost to accessorize a bike like this?


----------



## stoney (Dec 29, 2017)

I can barely see a bike there. Yuk, just my thoughts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## ODDER (Dec 29, 2017)

If they hated the red one, they’re really going to hate mine. 







Jrodarod said:


> I saw this bike on CL today. What will it cost to accessorize a bike like this?
> 
> View attachment 730092


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 29, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## ODDER (Dec 29, 2017)

I’ve added a lot since this pic was taken too.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 29, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> I saw this bike on CL today. What will it cost to accessorize a bike like this?
> 
> View attachment 730092





 
Not sure if that's 20 or 200!


----------

